# One twin much bigger than other a 25 weeks. any advice....



## Ambersachef

I posted this in 2nd trimester... thought i would post it here also
If anyone has any advice or would like to share their story it would really help.. 
I am currently 25 weeks pregnant with fraternal b/g twins. Up until this weeks ultrasound (i have u/s done every other week) my twins have always been within 1-2 ounces of each other, heart rates have been within 4 beats per minute.. everything has been perfect. Yesterday at my ultrasound we discovered that my baby boy has gained 16 oz in 2 weeks while my little girl has gained 4 oz in 2 weeks. so they are now at a 1 pound difference. Like i said up until now they have always been within a couple ounces of each other. My dr. referred me to a high rish doctor and i have an appointment on monday. Just wondering if anyone has been in this type of situation. Dr. said for me to bring a packed bag that they may keep me in the hospital for a few days to watch them closer. I know its not unusual for twins to have different weights but a pound in two weeks makes me kinda nervous.. any advice/suggestions/comments are appreciated.


----------



## Mea

Mine were nearlly a pound difference in weight at my 36 week scan but the hospital didnt seem worried. The weights are only estimates and when they were born a week later there was only 2 ounces difference!!
But it's a good thing the hospital are looking into it it's always good to have extra reassurance. Xx


----------



## chan8180

Mine were a pound difference at birth and all the way through one was measuring at maximum 14 days behind. They are still difference in weight one is much chunkier the other leaner so reckon they will always be different. I would'nt worry too much now just on that if the fluid levels/doppler readings are fine and your doctor is not too worried yet then im sure all will be ok.

Good luck 

Chantelle x


----------



## Ambersachef

thanks ladies... i completely realize that the difference is common in twin pregnancies.. my biggest concern is why would he gain 1 pound in 2 weeks and she only gain 5 ounces when thus far they have always been within a few ounces of each other. i am trying not to worry but its kinda hard not to. thanks for your support.


----------



## DanniBear

It might just be because they are different babies, you said you have girl boy twins! I think boys just like to be chunky! Also when I had a scan, the lady couldn't get the measurements right as babies were moving around, so there might be a chance she might be out on the measurements.


----------



## ahbon

at our 30wk scan ours were 1lb difference and the last one on monday (32wks) showed the bigger twin hadn't grown as much and the little one had nearly caught up.... docs aren't worried if they are still growing but we were then monitored to check flow up the umbilical cord....it is worrying but as long as you are being monitored.... good luck :)


----------



## bobekah

Im pregnant with fraternal girls...
Ever sence about 16 weeks mine have measured different. My twin A is almost 1lb more than twin b right now! This week Im starting monitoring every week just to make
sure that they are both healthy. I think its completley NORMAL with fraternal twins! 
I was freaking myself out for a while but I just keep reminding myself that they
are 2 completley different babies in there! Mine are both on the small side of the
measurment scale that the doctors have...

As long as you are healthy and your babies are HEALTHY...there should be
no worry!
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## HelenFS

Mine tracked the same at all up to my 24 week scan and then suddenly my little boy was estimated to be a pound heavier than my little girl. Like others have said it's not anything to worry about - boys are just chunky! At birth Freya was 6.3 and Noah was 7lbs. Now he is nearly 24lbs (massive!!) and she is 19 1/2 lbs. 
X


----------

